# Hitting a random fat shot



## joenog19 (May 26, 2015)

I'm an 18.4 handicap golfer, happy with bogey golf. The way I see it, I'm CLOSE to being decent. I drive somewhat consistently 250-290 yards, 8 iron 155, 5 iron 200. The biggest problem in my game is that I randomly screw up holes by hitting an iron shot fat, chunking the fairway, and watching the ball flop 20 yards. It happens all too often, probably every 2 holes. It's more embarrassing than anything, and prevents me from wanting to golf with a good group. How can I fix this and prevent this from happening?


----------



## mgirgent (May 29, 2015)

Relaxing and focusing each and every time. Theres a good chance that your losing focus on your impact spot on the golf ball for a split second before the shot or that your arms are tensing causing the impact zone to change.


----------



## AllenResGolf (Jan 23, 2016)

joenog19 said:


> I'm an 18.4 handicap golfer, happy with bogey golf. The way I see it, I'm CLOSE to being decent. I drive somewhat consistently 250-290 yards, 8 iron 155, 5 iron 200. The biggest problem in my game is that I randomly screw up holes by hitting an iron shot fat, chunking the fairway, and watching the ball flop 20 yards. It happens all too often, probably every 2 holes. It's more embarrassing than anything, and prevents me from wanting to golf with a good group. How can I fix this and prevent this from happening?


Make sure you are getting your weight forward (slide your hips towards the target) and rotating your hips during the downswing.


----------



## sadesh (Feb 3, 2016)

thanks for the tip and i am very new to golf playing, learning.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sadesh. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## rainorshinegolf (Sep 20, 2017)

This is usually caused by lower body instability. Make sure to start with and maintain that athletic position throughout the swing.


----------

